# Murray riding mower steering gear



## BJF (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a Murray riding lawmower, and the steering gears keep stripping. I have to replace the whole steering "assembly" per the local lawmower repair shop. Did this twice and it just stripped again! Can anyone give me guidance on maybe modifying what I have, or buying ONLY the minimal parts so I can install myself? Here is what I have: Model# 42819X8A MFG Date- Ser No: 95355-167244. Its got the 14.5 hp industrial/commercial engine, 42" cut. The Engine shows a Briggs & Stratton model 287707, type 0225 01, Code 951207 4B.
In looking online, it seems like what I might need is the sector gear- the teeth on mine start stripping down and they won't grab on the steering column gear. Thanks in advance!


----------

